# Siemens Stufenschalter Whalschalter BCD Schalter gesucht



## Anaconda55 (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo ich suche von Siemen einen BCD Schalter/Codierschalter oder ähnliches in dem ich 4 Zustände schalten kann. Soll an eine SPS mit 3 Eingängen angeschlossen werden.

Wie heißt so ein Gerät bei Siemens?
Am besten die Größe wie die Siemens standart Taster.


----------



## Woldo (6 Februar 2009)

Einen BCD- oder Stufenschalter gibt es bei den Siemens Standardschaltern mit 22,5mm Einbaudurchmesser meiner Meinung überhaupt nicht. Wir setzen in solchen Fällen Nockenschalter von Moeller ein (quadratisch 48 x 48 mm)

Gruß


----------

